# Buying a used transmission



## MikeySand (Apr 29, 2012)

I am considering purchasing a transmission that has a know 2nd gear issue. From what the guy said, it will go into 2nd gear, but not without binding. He believes that its a simple problem of the syncro going bad. My question is, are there any other potential problems other than the syncros going out? Is it wise to purchase the transmission even with said problem?


----------

